# 5 minute tattoo gun [Video]



## AntiProduct

[ame=http://www.metacafe.com/watch/372595/tattoo_gun_homemade_in_5_minutes/]5 Minute Tattoo gun[/ame]

372595

*[edited the post to embed the video --matt pist]*


----------



## Mady

*5 minute tattoo gun*

That looks so much better than what I was going to use for mine... thanks


----------



## smegmabreath

*5 minute tattoo gun*

will someone describe the video or at least how to make this tattoo gun, cuz this computers fucked


----------



## Dillinger

*5 minute tattoo gun*

-Pull out the eraser from a Bic mechanical pencil
-Cut the eraser in half
-Put a hole through the center of hte eraser
-Cut the peice of an 11 gauge guitar string 2-3 inches long
-Get a Crest Spinbrush Toothbrust Pro and twist off the end
-Bend the very very end of the guitar string at a 90 degree angel (doesnt have to be any longer than a CM
-Put the guitar string through the eraser so the bent part is against the eraser
-Place eraser/string in the toothbrush frimly (it'll be obvious how to do it)
-Take the top of the mechanicle pencil and put it through the guitar string on hte tooth brush, tape it shut straight
-Cut hte guitar string at a sharp point and so it comes out when you turn the toothbrush on
^_^


----------



## ogre

*5 minute tattoo gun*

thats fucking awesome and ive been doin the dot method wit a needle


----------



## Dillinger

*5 minute tattoo gun*

Yeah, I've done 6 tattooes with the dot meathod and one with the gun. The gun method made it thicker but i have nothing against the needle way. All of them look very good and even better if you get a friend to do it. So ither way works perfectly fine in my opinon/experiance. =)


----------



## ogre

anyone try this? i cant get the eraser to stay in. i tried super glue but i cant get it on the metal piece only. any suggestions i got enough to work with(the toothbrushes are free at pathmark if u didnt know)


----------



## Octagut13

I've actually been using this for a while. It works pretty damn well.

The eraser should fit in pretty snug with the guitar string and all, just don't make the hole too big. I'm not really sure what your problem is but crest spinbrushes work. You just have to use a lot of electrical tape. Good luck!


----------



## ogre

maybe the erasers not the right size idk il try another one as long as i know it actually works and its not some piece of shit


----------



## C(A)RM(E)N

Me & my friend made this. Worked awesome. But first we tried using pen ink, then we used black hair dye and it worked pretty good but it stains skin so ya, what kindof ink does anyone reccomend?


----------



## Matt Derrick

i think india/indian(?) ink is the only one you can really use that will last.


----------



## C(A)RM(E)N

where do you think i could get some indian ink?


----------



## Matt Derrick

most art supply stores will definitely have it


----------



## Dillinger

India*



and indeed, most art supply stores deff have it but if you want it in any other colour than blue or black you should probably order some off the internet or from even a tattoo magazine.

and... it deff lasts. haha


----------



## punkkus

Calligraphy ink works as well. I've done my tattoos with a needle/safety pin. Slash and pour works too. just make a cut and rub some ink in, it'll heal with ink intact. I'm gonna try this crest tooth brush method out too. cool link.


----------



## Labea

im not too sure about idiot proof...

so i made one and am having trouble with the sharpness of the guitar string, so does anyone have a preference when it comes to the size of guitar string? i was wondering if superglue-ing a sewing needle to the metal thing inside would work better, but im not quite sure what to do to make it more effective.


----------



## Dillinger

.016 gauge "e" string

and yeah.
If it were me making the gun. I'd probably try to do the needle, but once you're done (obviously) make sure its a good idea to start scaring yourself with something that could be unstable, Tis' only super glue. =)


----------



## Labea

Dillinger said:


> .016 gauge "e" string
> 
> and yeah.
> If it were me making the gun. I'd probably try to do the needle, but once you're done (obviously) make sure its a good idea to start scaring yourself with something that could be unstable, Tis' only super glue. =)



what about CrAzY glue? haha... yeah i probably used too thick of a guitar string, ill check it out. thanks =D


----------



## Dillinger

I was thinkin' more along the lines of Gorilla glue.
^_~


----------



## MC_Cripple

a friend and i made one of these a while ago. it has its problems. throws ink everywhere the e string just bends like hell and it cant ever make a straight line.tried tattoing a triforce on my arm just a triangle scar now. but hey dont let this discourage you from making one it would be pretty fuckin awesome to have one that works better than mine did. imma stickin to stick n pokes

p.s. india ink you can get at hobby lobby, they have no cameras except for ones up front (where i live anyway)


----------



## Dillinger

MC_Cripple said:


> a friend and i made one of these a while ago. it has its problems. throws ink everywhere the e string just bends like hell and it cant ever make a straight line.tried tattoing a triforce on my arm just a triangle scar now. but hey dont let this discourage you from making one it would be pretty fuckin awesome to have one that works better than mine did. imma stickin to stick n pokes
> 
> p.s. india ink you can get at hobby lobby, they have no cameras except for ones up front (where i live anyway)



sounds like you're using wayy wayy wayy wayyyy too much ink at once.
sounds like the e string is too big and too long.

a few adjustments and I'm sure it'd work fine.


----------



## Dillinger

rememberusername said:


> I want to try this, but im wondering if just buying a professional gun would be money well spent. Ive dont three Tattoos stick and poke... and they came out better in degrees.. 1st is abit shabbgy 2ndbetter 3rd best... and none of them are as bad as my aunts stick and poke she did when she was a teen. or this person i work withs stick and poke...
> 
> Im just wondering if i can find the right kind of toothbrush.



buyin a pro machine would be an awesome idea they're typically pretty cheap. you can get a nice one for around 80 dollars. just be ready to read a lot and learn how to use it correctly. just that noise alone made me cringe the first time i used one.


----------



## shitbagdanny

rememberusername said:


> I want to try this, but im wondering if just buying a professional gun would be money well spent. Ive dont three Tattoos stick and poke... and they came out better in degrees.. 1st is abit shabbgy 2ndbetter 3rd best... and none of them are as bad as my aunts stick and poke she did when she was a teen. or this person i work withs stick and poke...
> 
> Im just wondering if i can find the right kind of toothbrush.



i'm kind of lucky, my buddy is a pro tat artist and carries his gear with him traveling, free tats for me, plus he hustles ink.. cant wait to meet up with that dude

i'm headed between austin and nola for the winter and he's meeting up with me prolly in january, so if yer in the area, free tats for the kids =)


----------



## farmer john

Labea said:


> im not too sure about idiot proof...
> 
> so i made one and am having trouble with the sharpness of the guitar string, so does anyone have a preference when it comes to the size of guitar string? i was wondering if superglue-ing a sewing needle to the metal thing inside would work better, but im not quite sure what to do to make it more effective.



would attaching a needle work ?

i have 3 small stick and pokes and am ready to try a machine (d.iy. ofcourse)


----------



## Mor

Wal-Mart sells india ink.


pen ink or hair dye can't be good for you.. 

Bic ink is made up of a petroleum by-product as a carrier for the pigment. So as you can imagine it's not too compatible with human skin. It may work and look perfectly fine for months... years even.. And then one day reject from your skin or congeal into nasty lumps!

The base for india ink is water..


----------



## mkirby

You can get a decent tattoo machine on the internet for like 20 bucks. Nuff said.


----------



## Mor

barbuchon said:


> anybody experienced with hand/finger tattoo? How deep you need to pierce? I've tried one on my finger like how usually I do, about the deep of 1cent but didn't work. do I need to make it less. Because the ink holded for 2 weeks, I used tattoo ink.



One cent? As in CM... ?

Can't be true. 

I did the tip of my middle finger right below my fingernail and I went about as deep as usual... 2mm to 3mm... hurt like hell!


----------



## WindWalker1970

Don't use your fingernails guys. Bad stuff (dirt & bacteria) under the nail will give you an infection.


----------



## Bullet

I have this old bottle of sepia toned India ink...do you think it's safe to use it? I did a couple of dots with it using a sewing needle, and it seemed to fade, but it was literally only a couple of dots to try it out. You think that means it would end up just fading and looking like shit?


----------



## katiehabits

i've got to try that!


----------



## Mor

barbuchon said:


> LOL hell no, fuck no 1 centimetre god damn!!! gotta hurt like shit
> 
> no, deep like 1 cent, money. so i guess 1mm. so you actually set it higher than I used too. Gotta try that. How's that tat man. picture?



hahahahahh.. yeah, OK.

Come to think of it. maybe 2-3mm is too deep. 2 max I'd say.

Here's the derma damage.
fresh.


----------



## mkirby

That might be your problem. Poking too deep can cause bleeding and ink leakage.


----------



## streetlight

I once made a pretty decent tattoo gun using the motor from an xbox controller, 9v batteries, a pen, guitar string and lots of electric tape. Worked quite well. For ink i used a water/ash combination. That was about 2.5 years ago and that tattoo is still on my ass...faded, but visible. "Burn a church"


----------



## trotsky

Is this preferable to tying a needle to a pencil and doing it old school?
trying to do some tattoos with some friends, none of us have had one before. am I right in thinking the gun is easier, but also a bit riskier/easy to fuck up?


----------



## skylar frances

I have two stick n' poke pencil and needle tattoos now, but I think I'm going to have to try this some time...


----------

